# Cubecast Season 2: Episode 4 Released!



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Guys,
So we recorded this yesterday, and now that the title music has been edited in, it's been uploaded onto soundcloud (just for now until we get somewhere a bit more permanent).

Link: http://www.veeraid.com/cubecast/

We did have a few technical difficulties during recording, so be nice :b

We'd really like to know what you guys think, and wether you would like to listen to some more episodes.

EDIT: Episode 2 is now up (Nov 24th)! Also, if anyone would be willing and able to give us some web hosting for episodes, it would be much appreciated. Soundcloud is now out of space :/ Look in the spoiler below for the link to the second episode.

Cubecast Season 2 Episodes: (All can be found here: http://www.veeraid.com/cubecast/)


Spoiler



Episode 0: Thom Barlow - Oct 15th 2012
Episode 1: Chris Olson - Nov 24th 2012
Episode 2: Daniel Sheppard
Episode 3 (Coming soon) Noah Arthurs and Tim Sun


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 16, 2012)

Again, I do apologize for my crappy audio. I have no idea what went wrong. I'll see what I can do later.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 16, 2012)

SKYPE TEAM BLD PRO


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 16, 2012)

Ummmm.... umm.....ok... soo....


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Oct 16, 2012)

Hell yeah! Glad cubecast is back, and it will be interesting to compare this to the other episodes.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 16, 2012)

Just finished listening to it. Thanks for starting this up again. 

Edit: Does anyone have the files for episodes 21-24? I might make a montage for it.


----------



## F perm (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome!
Will this be/is this on iTunes?


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Andrew in it?


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 16, 2012)

antoineccantin said:


> Is Andrew in it?



No.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 17, 2012)

Link to the save thom thread, as mentioned: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10508



F perm said:


> Awesome!
> Will this be/is this on iTunes?



For now, no. Maybe if we keep it going, then we will get itunes/zune subscribing back.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 17, 2012)

Lol, I was the one that posted the SAVE THOM thread in the 3 line sig thread. It ended up getting deleted along with a bunch of other posts.


----------



## kelseymckenna (Oct 17, 2012)

Yay! Cubecast! I actually sent a question for the 'Quickfire Questions' and I got a reply asking if I was the one who composed the title music. I replied, "Yes! You are correct!" Haha, that was the first question I have sent in and I got recognised as the composer at the last minute before the Podcast was recorded


----------



## emolover (Oct 17, 2012)

Yea CubeCast!!! Are you going to repeat some of the people who were on in season one?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 17, 2012)

emolover said:


> Yea CubeCast!!! Are you going to repeat some of the people who were on in season one?



Possibly, the guests really depend on who is available when, and also who has done stuff recently that's interesting. I have a few ideas for guests as it is, but maybe some people could come on again.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 17, 2012)

it nice that it's back

You should have Andrew on sometimes


----------



## Cheese11 (Oct 18, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> Just finished listening to it. Thanks for starting this up again.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone have the files for episodes 21-24? I might make a montage for it.



It's all on iTunes.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheese11 said:


> It's all on iTunes.



it seems to of vanished from there


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 18, 2012)

Episode was quite good! If you ever want someone I would be more than happy to come on. (If you want me)

Austin and Kir know who I am.
I am a CPcatapilla.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 18, 2012)

Cool Frog said:


> Episode was quite good! If you ever want someone I would be more than happy to come on. (If you want me)
> 
> Austin and Kir know who I am.
> I am a CPcatapilla.



I just know you for knowing a crap-ton of algs. <3


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 18, 2012)

I enjoyed this, how frequently will episodes be made? I think soundcloud is a nice easy format too.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 18, 2012)

Am I really the only one with negative views about this?
I got 20 minutes in before quitting, and this was my experience;
-Both of your voices sound entirely uninterested. This alone made me not want to listen.
-Content was very unorganized
-The whole thing just felt like it was being BS'd to such an extent that it was clear that near nothing was planned. I expect that Thom made it better when he came in, but the hosts definitely need to at least fake being interested in doing it.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 18, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Am I really the only one with negative views about this?
> I got 20 minutes in before quitting, and this was my experience;
> -Both of your voices sound entirely uninterested. This alone made me not want to listen.
> -Content was very unorganized
> -The whole thing just felt like it was being BS'd to such an extent that it was clear that near nothing was planned. I expect that Thom made it better when he came in, but the hosts definitely need to at least fake being interested in doing it.



I'll be honest, this is more the response I was expecting from people.
It's hard to sound interested when you're not really sure what you're doing, and especially when you haven't organised that much in terms of content. I know that it isn't really an excuse, but yeah. Part of the problem is that we lost some of the content due to recording errors. Some cuts had to be made so that it would even make sense, but unfortunately it was hard to make it sound good without cutting out entire sections.
I do think that we can get better at it, but I never claimed for it to be perfect at the first episode.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 18, 2012)

Get a really interested guest (who's known for that? Idk)
Have them start the next episode WITH you guys. Let them keep up the pace. Keep that feeling for the next episodes.

Really not sure who'd be best at this.


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 18, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Am I really the only one with negative views about this?
> I got 20 minutes in before quitting, and this was my experience;
> -Both of your voices sound entirely uninterested. This alone made me not want to listen.
> -Content was very unorganized
> -The whole thing just felt like it was being BS'd to such an extent that it was clear that near nothing was planned. I expect that Thom made it better when he came in, but the hosts definitely need to at least fake being interested in doing it.



I think that it's early days to heavily criticize, for first ep it really wasn't that bad. Though I would hope, and i'm sure it would, get better with time... I just think it's good that something like this is actually being made


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 19, 2012)

Glad we've got a cubing podcast again 



Sa967St said:


> Does anyone have the files for episodes 21-24? I might make a montage for it.



I knew saving all the episodes would come in handy one day. I PM'd you a link.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 19, 2012)

vote waffo for guest for no reason <3


----------



## Brest (Oct 19, 2012)

I vote for Waffo to be a guest, because he's King of Waffletopia!

Edit: zomg epic ninja!


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 19, 2012)

The cast was all right. You both seemed very disinterested, as it has been said before. If you prepare what you're going to talk about, then it makes the cast run more smoothly and at a higher pace.

Also, Waffo or Justin. Justin would be boss at Team BLD.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 19, 2012)

I think I seemed disinterested simply because my skype connection was getting really crappy and I could barely understand what the other two were saying.


----------



## irontwig (Oct 19, 2012)

StachuK1992 said:


> Am I really the only one with negative views about this?
> I got 20 minutes in before quitting, and this was my experience;
> -Both of your voices sound entirely uninterested. This alone made me not want to listen.
> -Content was very unorganized
> -The whole thing just felt like it was being BS'd to such an extent that it was clear that near nothing was planned. I expect that Thom made it better when he came in, but the hosts definitely need to at least fake being interested in doing it.



I agree, though I managed to get through it. I would say have Thom co-host if he can be arsed.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 19, 2012)

irontwig said:


> I agree, though I managed to get through it. I would say have Thom co-host if he can be arsed.



wasn't Andrew the one who was too lazy to do it


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 19, 2012)

*Cubecast Season 2: Episode 1 Released*



StachuK1992 said:


> Am I really the only one with negative views about this?
> I got 20 minutes in before quitting, and this was my experience;
> -Both of your voices sound entirely uninterested. This alone made me not want to listen.
> -Content was very unorganized
> -The whole thing just felt like it was being BS'd to such an extent that it was clear that near nothing was planned. I expect that Thom made it better when he came in, but the hosts definitely need to at least fake being interested in doing it.



Indeed, i agree with this but not so strongly. I wanted to hold back from negative comments because of fear of whiners. Hence, my first comment was "ummmmm.... Errr..... Ok.... So....", which pretty much reflected why i didn't enjoy this episode this much. I am glad someone has pointed the not so good bits out...


----------



## stoic (Oct 19, 2012)

I made it through to the end, but only because I was on a long car journey. 
This was my first time listening to one of these, and I had been looking forward to it all day but was massively disappointed. It definitely picked up when Thom arrived, but apparently very little content had been planned.
I'm glad someone is taking the time and making the effort to do something like this, but this was a dire experience.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 19, 2012)

We realize that this wasn't as good as previous episodes of the Cubecast. However, this is our first episode. This was pretty much just a "trial run" with all of us together. Granted, it sucked. I agree with that. You'll have to give some time though, as now we know all the issues that are present and what we need to do to fix them.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 19, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Granted, it sucked.



Speak for yourself, I was awesome.


----------



## AustinReed (Oct 19, 2012)

Kirjava said:


> Speak for yourself, I was awesome.



okay, besides Kir. But that's not excluding your team-bld.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 19, 2012)

As mentioned, it's a pilot and most people have already pointed out flaws. I really look forward to more energized episodes. (cocaine)


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 19, 2012)

Try not to assume any knowledge of previous events, explain everything to the listener to avoid confusion.
When there are mic issues just cut, sort the issue out and start from where you left off.
I think the additional people in the later cubecasts helped the flow so maybe have 3 hosts (please be the 3rd Thom) and bring the guest on immediately.
Have a clearly laid out structure which you give to everyone in the episode.
If you are willing, note down the time of any silences as you go and cut them out.

I enjoyed the episode and hope that you continue with them.
I'm only making suggestions to help improve the show and if you are happier with it as a result you are more likely to continue making them.
I think a lot of the teething issues will resolve themselves with time and as you get more comfortable recording yourselves. 
The best of luck for future episodes.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 3, 2012)

So it has been 2 weeks. It the next episode going to be released April next year?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 3, 2012)

One of the hosts is at a comp this weekend (Chris Wall, UK Open), so I guess he's been busy with that. I'd guess the next episode will be soon.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 3, 2012)

1 month wiat is okay not 6 months it just cubecast has released like 3-4 episodes since july 2011


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 4, 2012)

tx789 said:


> 1 month wiat is okay not 6 months it just cubecast has released like 3-4 episodes since july 2011



I'm planning on doing another episode in the next few weeks, Just need tosort out a guest, and then a recording time etc. It's not totally forgotten, don't worry


----------



## tx789 (Nov 4, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> I'm planning on doing another episode in the next few weeks, Just need tosort out a guest, and then a recording time etc. It's not totally forgotten, don't worry



have rob yau as subjected for the episode after brest's that never happened (with Andrew and Thom)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey guys, Sorry that we kind of dropped off again, but I've been quite busy with mid-term exams and also going to UKO last weekend. I am planning to do an episode in the next couple of weeks, just trying to sort a guest out. Also, I will try and announce the guest about a week before we record, so that people can send in questions for the guest, and also quickfire questions. I will be setting up an email account for all of this to be sent to. On a seperate note, if you are interested in possibly being a guest, send me a PM.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 13, 2012)

OK, so we will be recording our next episode on Saturday 24th November, and the guest will be Chris Olson. If you have any questions for either the guest or the hosts, send an email to '[email protected]' , and clearly state who the question is for in the subject of the email.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 24, 2012)

*Cubecast Season 2: Episode 2 Released*

Hi Guys,
We recorded out second episode earlier today (24th)!
Guest was Chris Olson.
It can be found here: http://soundcloud.com/maelstrom-4/cubecastpodcasts2ep2, and the other episode will be linked on that page (or should be, I'm not really sure how to use soundcloud)
We think this episode went much better than our first, but as always, any and all feedback is appreciated.

On another note, We've now effectively run out of space on soundcloud and are looking to bring back a website. If you would be willing to offer us some space, even if it just for episode storage that we can then link to, it would be very much appreciated.

Anyway,
Enjoy the Episode!


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 24, 2012)

"He was saying he might be able to go if he got NR"
"and then he didn't"

heartbroken D:

Also, whats up with the sound, is it just me who has weird surges and falls


----------



## AustinReed (Nov 24, 2012)

5BLD said:


> "He was saying he might be able to go if he got NR"
> "and then he didn't"
> 
> heartbroken D:



We'll miss you if you don't get it </3


----------



## 5BLD (Nov 24, 2012)

*Cubecast Season 2: Episode 2 Released*

<3

I havent even been caring about speed lately. After UKO I decided to work on an interesting substep I came up with, and after depaul I've been just casually cubing while listening to my little dashie and stuff. Ive felt pretty bad since that event :/

I got a 6.9x avg12 today tho but whocares. Probably faek because i didnt record a wideoeoeo

Edit: twas slower than feliks just saying


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 25, 2012)

A comp in IL in January? Where in IL? I never heard of it yet, as it isn't on the WCA page.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 25, 2012)

I swear I sent in questions


They could be answered by everyone


----------



## teller (Nov 25, 2012)

5BLD said:


> <3
> 
> I havent even been caring about speed lately. After UKO I decided to work on an interesting substep I came up with, and after depaul I've been just casually cubing while listening to my little dashie and stuff. Ive felt pretty bad since that event :/
> 
> ...



The cubing world has not forgotten about you, great validator of Roux. Take your time and for the love of God please don't retire.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 25, 2012)

tx789 said:


> I swear I sent in questions
> 
> 
> They could be answered by everyone



Yup, we did get them, I'm keeping them for Quickfire Questions in a future episode, so we can stock them up over time, because just doing like 4 questions doesn't really work.


----------



## Benjamins (Nov 25, 2012)

Much better than the first one. Well done !


----------



## tx789 (Nov 27, 2012)

Links to epoisde 1-17(the rest will be there in a few hours or so)


Episode 1 Joey Gouly
Feliks Zemdegs
ep 3-10


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lol, "do I have to make a speech if i place?"
That's exactly what I was asking myself during my first competition.


----------



## cubizh (Nov 27, 2012)

I liked it and am looking forward for more episodes. :tu


----------



## tx789 (Dec 1, 2012)

the first 10 episodes of cubecast I only have up to 17



tx789 said:


> Links to epoisde 1-17(the rest will be there in a few hours or so)
> 
> 
> Episode 1 Joey Gouly
> ...


----------



## tx789 (Jan 2, 2013)

You should return the puzzler with John Johnson


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi again guys, Sorry for not doing anything recently, but I've been stuck with exams and other stuff kept getting in the way of my free time. The next episode is schedules for early February, but right now, we don't have a guest. 
Leave your suggestions in this thread, and we'll try to get someone that people tend towards. 

Also, we've pretty much run out of space on SoundCloud, so if there is anyone out there who wants to help us with web space, be it a full site, or just a place to store the episodes, please send either me or Austin a PM.


----------



## benskoning (Jan 11, 2013)

simon westlund


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 11, 2013)

benskoning said:


> simon westlund



+1


----------



## tx789 (Jan 11, 2013)

Some of the planned guests from season 1 who never came on:
Adam Morgan
KOII Cubers
Tristan Wright
Phillip Espinoza
David Woner
Bob Burton
Shotaro Makisumi
Turbo
Izovire
Harris Chan
I know some of these peoe have David Woner and Maki but the others haven't 

Odder 
Andrew Kang if you some how contact him


----------



## Egide (Jan 11, 2013)

simon wstlund


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 11, 2013)

tx789 said:


> Some of the planned guests from season 1 who never came on:
> Adam Morgan
> KOII Cubers
> *Tristan Wright*
> ...



The bolded people! Or Dan Fast (crazybadcuber), Christopher Olsen, MM&P, qqwref, 5BLD


----------



## tx789 (Jan 11, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> The bolded people! Or Dan Fast (crazybadcuber), Christopher Olsen, MM&P, qqwref, 5BLD



I don't think many people would want crazybadcuber 




Also you could have Cameron stollery


----------



## googlebleh (Jan 12, 2013)

tx789 said:


> You should return the puzzler with John Johnson



I don't even care about the prize. Riddles were fun anyway.


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 12, 2013)

Is it just me or does anyone else click the link for episode 1 and it takes you to episode 2 and when you click the link for episode 2 it takes you to 1? 

*EDIT:* Eh, nevermind. It was just me being stupid with soundcloud.

anyway, I'm in the process of listening to ep. 1 and that intro was very awkward. I did get to hear part of ep. 2 and you guys sounded much better. Hopefully with time, you guys will be able to find a nice flow and the guests can get into it as well.


----------



## CubeRoots (Jan 12, 2013)

asmallkitten plz or okayama or a funny uk person


----------



## AustinReed (Jan 12, 2013)

CubeRoots said:


> asmallkitten plz or okayama or a funny uk person



I think we're going to stay away from a North American person and try to go a bit more international for this episode.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 12, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> I think we're going to stay away from a North American person and try to go a bit more international for this episode.



STEFAN POCHMAN, problem solved


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
Next episode will be at the start of February, and the Guest will be Daniel Sheppard.
Just to be awkward, this will be episode 2, We're renaming the episodes starting with Chris Olson's Episode as Number 1, and the first one we did as 0, since we're not very happy with how it turned out.
We also now have a site  You can find it here: http://veeraid.com/cubecast/
It's not very well set up right now, but we're getting stuff tgether 

Send in your questions for Daniel, or for the hosts to [email protected]


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 23, 2013)

I currently am the provider of the website for the podcast and if you have any ideas for the site or anything that you can see wrong with it, please either PM me or just email me at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 23, 2013)

Looking forward to episode 2 v2!

Does anyone have the CubeCast first season episodes past 17?


----------



## tx789 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Looking forward to episode 2 v2!
> 
> Does anyone have the CubeCast first season episodes past 17?



20 is on Andrew YouTube chAnnel and 21-23 should be on cubecast a twitch tv channel at least some of them


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 23, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Looking forward to episode 2 v2!
> 
> Does anyone have the CubeCast first season episodes past 17?



If you guys want season 1, they are going to be uploaded onto the new website very soon. They would be uploaded right now, but I am actually busy at work right now 
There will be a link just under the episodes on this page here: http://www.veeraid.com/cubecast
I will make another post here when they are up 
Enjoy.

Alright, so the whole of season 1 has been uploaded to the site thanks to googlebleh who provided me with the episodes. These can be listened to and downloaded free from here: http://www.veeraid.com/cubecast/s1
The http://www.veeraid.com/cubecast page has been updated with the link to the episodes with the first season. Please enjoy and feel free to tell me if something is wrong. (I want to know).

Thank you all 

P.S I am just editing the names of the episodes right now to include their full titles, these changes will be up shortly  Thank you.

EDIT: The names for the season 1 episodes have been update  These are located here: http://www.veeraid.com/cubecast/s1/


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> If you guys want season 1, they are going to be uploaded onto the new website very soon. They would be uploaded right now, but I am actually busy at work right now
> There will be a link just under the episodes on this page here: http://www.veeraid.com/cubecast
> I will make another post here when they are up
> Enjoy.
> ...



Thank you so much for these!


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 23, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Thank you so much for these!



That's alright  I have been hunting them down for a while and have been trying to find them and googlebleh finally provided them which is awesome 
He is great :3
I thought to have them up on the internet somewhere was a good idea as many ask for it 

I have started uploading all of the episodes onto Youtube. 
Episode 1 of season 1 is already up here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqa5XmHKvJM&list=PLyAqoZ3k8XcclTRxUccEuMrWmILIBg7hN&index=1


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 26, 2013)

Veerexx said:


> I have started uploading all of the episodes onto Youtube.
> Episode 1 of season 1 is already up here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqa5XmHKvJM&list=PLyAqoZ3k8XcclTRxUccEuMrWmILIBg7hN&index=1



Dude, I love you.
Thanks so much! =D


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 27, 2013)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Dude, I love you.
> Thanks so much! =D



Hey, that's all good 
I am going to upload about 5 or 6 more today to Youtube 
I hope you all enjoy.

This link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uqa5XmHKvJM&list=PLyAqoZ3k8XcclTRxUccEuMrWmILIBg7hN&index=1 will still work as they will all be added to the playlist. I will add an update when they have been added 

>> ENJOY 

Alright, Episode 2 of season 2 of THE podcast is up now on Youtube at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpkZq6v7QdA&list=PLyAqoZ3k8XcclTRxUccEuMrWmILIBg7hN&index=2


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 28, 2013)

Episode 3 is now up on Youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-mRBW061Tf4&list=PLyAqoZ3k8XcclTRxUccEuMrWmILIBg7hN&index=3
This is taking much longer than expected...


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 28, 2013)

Episode 4 of the podcast from season 1 has been uploaded onto Youtube  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qL7vNXkU0VA&list=PLyAqoZ3k8XcclTRxUccEuMrWmILIBg7hN&index=4
These seem to be taking a bit of time to get up onto Youtube, sorry about that. They will all get there soon enough 
Episode 5 s currently being uploaded at the time of writing this.


----------



## Veerexx (Jan 28, 2013)

Episode 5 of the podcast is now up on Youtube with download in the description like usual 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_c6uvmmZhlg&list=PLyAqoZ3k8XcclTRxUccEuMrWmILIBg7hN


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey guys,
Next episode is being recorded very soon (<2 hours lol), but we haven't had many questions yet.
Please think up as many as you can, and send them to [email protected] 
I know it's a bit last minute, but we'd prefer to have a few more than 2 questions :b


----------



## emolover (Feb 3, 2013)

Who is the person? I want to ask a question but I want to know who it is first.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 3, 2013)

emolover said:


> Who is the person? I want to ask a question but I want to know who it is first.



Oops sorry, The Guest is Daniel Sheppard (kinch2002)


----------



## emolover (Feb 3, 2013)

Out of the years you have been cubing, what has been your favorite year and why?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Everyone!
The new episode is up here: http://www.veeraid.com/cubecast/
Since we don't have a plan for next episode, we'll be taking suggestions for guests in this thread.
Also, please can you all send in some questions for us hosts. We used up all the ones we've collected in that episode, and there weren't very many!
As always, please give us any feedback you have about the episodes on this Thread, or the FB page, or by email at [email protected]


----------



## tx789 (Feb 5, 2013)

You guys pronounced my name wrong but all people who see it written down first do such as teachers and I can't really say how in text


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSV4RIlO6fY


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Feb 5, 2013)

tx789 said:


> You guys pronounced my name wrong but all people who see it written down first do such as teachers and I can't really say how in text
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSV4RIlO6fY



Ah ok, sorry about that :/
Send in more questions, and we'll get it right next time


----------



## JianhanC (Feb 5, 2013)

^ Yup, I guessed how to pronounce it and I got it right.


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 5, 2013)

Aneurin isn't a name you see everyday. It was bound to be mispronounced.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 5, 2013)

górd episode. also yöu forgot to mention 5bld 3x3avg12 uwr but who cares.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 5, 2013)

AustinReed said:


> Aneurin isn't a name you see everyday. It was bound to be mispronounced.



My parents wanted unique names for me and my brother and sister 

And my name is very uncommon only person in the wca database with it but my last name isn't.


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 24, 2013)

Site may be down over the next while (Maybe 2 days)
See here for details: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-going-down-(veeraid-com)&p=836841#post836841


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 17, 2013)

OK so, It's been a while since we did something, but We'll be making a new episode soon!

However, we have no ideas on who to have, so feel free to suggest a guest below, and we'll have a look through and try to get someone that people suggest.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Cubecast Season 2: Episode 2 Released*

Maybe 5BLD/Mats Valk/Sebastian Weyer/Maskow?


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 17, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Maybe 5BLD/Mats Valk/Sebastian Weyer/Maskow?



Yeah, that. In this preffered order:
1. 5BLD
2. Maskow
3. Mats
4. Sebastian


----------



## Veerexx (Apr 18, 2013)

Coolster01 said:


> Yeah, that. In this preffered order:
> 1. 5BLD
> 2. Maskow
> 3. Mats
> 4. Sebastian


I definitely agree that having 5BLD would be heaps great.
Also, Coolster01, I just noticed that, at the time of writing this in reply to your post, that you have posted 321 times. CONGRATS! (Not that it means that much...)


----------



## cubizh (Apr 19, 2013)

Odder_! It should be a special episode.


----------



## CubeRoots (Apr 19, 2013)

I think it's obvious who should be on. Mats. He broke the WR. :S

save 5BLD for when 5BLD breaks one


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 2, 2013)

OK Guys, so Episode 3 will be on the weekend of 11th/12th May, not certain which day yet.

The guests will be Noah Arthurs and Tim Sun.

Be sure to send in your questions!


----------



## Veerexx (May 4, 2013)

I have nearly finished making a nicer looking and generally better site for the cubecast and other things.
The site is close to fully operational and just needs the episodes from the first season right now + the download links.
Check it out here: http://speedsolvingrecords.com/cubecast
Read more about it here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?41835-www-speedsolvingrecords-com-Cubing-Record-Videos-on-one-site


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 9, 2013)

Episode is on Saturday guys, going to need some more questions  
you can post them here, or email them to [email protected]


----------



## Veerexx (May 10, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Episode is on Saturday guys, going to need some more questions
> you can post them here, or email them to [email protected]



I would also like to point out that I have nearly finished re-designing the redesign of the cubecast site.
I am changing the code around that operates the pages. It will include changing the volume, pausing and playing again, muting. Downloading will also be added so that it can be listened to on the go.
I'm sorry that the transition for this has taking so long of a time. I do have study that I am trying to get done at the same time, so I don't have the most free time at the moment.
I would promise that the new site will be up in about 14 hours, but I'm not just 100% sure yet. it will definitely be all fixed and with the new system by the next episode!
The site is located here, btw: http://speedsolvingrecords.com/cubecast
Again, sorry about this. New hosts, new design, new everything... It is taking time.


----------



## ErikJ (May 10, 2013)

very cool. have you done a petrus episode yet?


----------



## Coolster01 (May 10, 2013)

So excited for next episode!


----------



## Veerexx (May 11, 2013)

The new website has been fixed/updated.
In relevance to cubecast, the downloads have been added for season 2 on the relevant pages. It now looks more nicer and the whole format has been changed etc.
YOU CAN NOW CHANGE VOLUME, PAUSE etc.
I think it is pretty good.
Pretty much just check it out: http://speedsolvingrecords.com/cubecast/

Sorry this all took so long...
<3


----------



## Veerexx (May 12, 2013)

The episode of the cubecast has been uploaded to the website: http://speedsolvingrecords.com/cubecast/
There is also a button to download the episode if you would like 
Episode 3 - Featuring Noah Arthurs and Tim Sun.
Enjoy.

EDIT: Also, here is an embed of the episode from Youtube if you want it:


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 12, 2013)

Hey Guys!

Links that we promised. b)
Anthony's Team BLD:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3R89aWkV1Y

Noah's Cube review:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5U7LFqyEYQs

Feel free to give us any feedback on the episodes so far, and also ideas for guests!


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 12, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Links that we promised. b)
> Anthony's Team BLD:
> ...



5BLD pls!


----------



## Coolster01 (May 12, 2013)

5BBBLLLLDDDD!

Awesome episode!


----------



## tx789 (May 16, 2013)

just saying 


Spoiler



you pronounced my name wrong


Spoiler



don't ever give up


----------



## Veerexx (May 23, 2013)

So the podcast page is now sexy and all that. So much neater and nicer and ACTUALLY looks like a podcast page now 
The new page: http://speedsolvingrecords.com/cubecast which may or may not sneakily redirect you 

The podcast is being reviewed to be put up onto itunes currently 
Also, the dates are wrong, sorry! I don't have the exact dates for them, so I just made them decrease from today 
Of course, please let me know if something seems or is wrong ...
Please ignore those annoying coding warning errors at the top of the page


----------



## Brest (May 23, 2013)

Probably should change Tim Sum to Tim Sun.


----------



## Veerexx (May 23, 2013)

Brest said:


> Probably should change Tim Sum to Tim Sun.



Ah yes! Thanks Brest. I had forgotten to change it again once changed to the new format. Thanks again


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jul 7, 2013)

Ok hi guys, sorry for the short notice, but the next episode will be later today!

The Guest will be Odder so send in your questions for him, also if you send in your predictions for worlds (winners or podiums) and we might read a few of the common ones when talking about it.


----------



## Username (Jul 7, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Ok hi guys, sorry for the short notice, but the next episode will be later today!
> 
> The Guest will be Odder so send in your questions for him, also if you send in your predictions for worlds (winners or podiums) and we might read a few of the common ones when talking about it.



Ask him how he thinks he will do in Worlds, and who he thinks will podium in Pyra and Mega


----------



## cc9tough (Jul 7, 2013)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Ok hi guys, sorry for the short notice, but the next episode will be later today!
> 
> The Guest will be Odder so send in your questions for him, also if you send in your predictions for worlds (winners or podiums) and we might read a few of the common ones when talking about it.



Ask him how many methods does he have adequate knowledge of for pyraminx. (and name them if possible)


----------

